# For those who dont smoke weed, WHY?



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2010)

Totally stole this from a higher traffic forum and it inspired me to paste the idea here among people I know better (forum standards).

If you dont smoke, I want to know why.

Now.


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 17, 2010)

To be honest, I've never had the desire to.  Same way I don't really find drinking that entertaining.  I'd rather go experience something or do something than sit on a couch drunk or stoned.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 17, 2010)

Because, I don't wish to induce my mind with something that will alter it. To further my reason, I dislike the smell, I hate the facts of wanting to then have a false means for laughing, and to eat, with usually a complete disregard for what I would eat.  It is also something that could and can bother as well alter the minds of others around me.  

Okay, I'm done


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

I have to be honest. I smoked weed for years and liked it, but it's illegal and too hard to score. If it were the 60's I would probably do it, but it's lost the whole "hippie" feel and has become a business if that makes sense. Honestly, I have nothing against those that do it - right now I am looking for a job and most jobs drug test. Too much money, and too much hassle.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2010)

Keep em coming.


----------



## unclem (Sep 18, 2010)

i dont like to drink or smoke cigs or weed because i like to be in my right mind. plus i get drug tested every 3 months where i work.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 18, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> To be honest, I've never had the desire to.  Same way I don't really find drinking that entertaining.  I'd rather go experience something or do something than sit on a couch drunk or stoned.



I feel the same way, plus I don't want my kids doing it either. I don't get why people want to introduce an illegal/foreign substance into their bodies


----------



## MDR (Sep 18, 2010)

I work in a profession that does not allow me to partake.  Besides, I'm getting a little old for it (43).  I don't drink alcohol, either.


----------



## LAM (Sep 18, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I feel the same way, plus I don't want my kids doing it either. I don't get why people want to introduce an illegal/foreign substance into their bodies



cigarettes are the #1 "gateway" drug not marijuana....and to be technical marijuana is a naturally occurring plant and is found in just about every continent except for the very cold and very dry regions.  the legality of marijuana is all politics and has nothing at all to do with health


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 18, 2010)

I smoked a little when I was a kid, not since I was 26. I just stopped one day. Don`t really miss it. I also never smoked cigs. I just lost my Mom to lung cancer in April so I have no desire to smoke ANYTHING.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 18, 2010)

Going to echo others in saying I have no desire to and don't like the smell. Waste of time and money in my opinion. This is independent from marijuana being illegal, which just adds another reason why I wouldn't do it.

Curious, for those who do do it... why?


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> No offense but...Do you think you'll somehow live forever if you avoid getting cancer? My father died from cancer, so this isnt an attack. But think about it...99% of people will die before they reach 75. Death is inevitable. Life is temporary. Take care.


 You are certainly right. It`s just a respect type thing. For my family, for my Mom. If thatb had not happened, I still would not be interested in smoking weed. I did  while ago. I outgrew it. I have no issues with other people doing it. I like the occasional painkiller/bourbon combo. Only time my back doesn`t hurt. We all have our vices. The question was if you don`t smoke...why not. That was my answer.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 18, 2010)

I wish they would legalize marijuana, however I do not smoke. Too many people are being tossed in jail as part of some lost "war" on drugs.

But to answer your question, I don't smoke because I don't like the smell of smoke on your clothes and that it's a crazy habit - drawing smoke into your lungs.

Plus marijuana is illegal and simply put me to sleep as a 20_something_.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 18, 2010)

I get drug tested for my job plus there's way better drugs out there for me to spend my money on.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd rather snort ephedra


----------



## KelJu (Sep 18, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> I feel the same way, plus I don't want my kids doing it either. I don't get why people want to introduce an *illegal/foreign* substance into their bodies



So are steroids!

But to answer the question, because it serves many useful purposes.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 18, 2010)

there isn't a way to block harmful substance from kids ..gotta parent teach...just don't tell them weed will kill ya i think thats the gateway the lie..but its just a thought


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 19, 2010)

As I have gotten older I got busier and didn't have the time to do it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 19, 2010)

KentDog said:


> Going to echo others in saying I have no desire to and don't like the smell. Waste of time and money in my opinion. This is independent from marijuana being illegal, which just adds another reason why I wouldn't do it.
> 
> Curious, for those who do do it... why?



1)It's relaxing
2)Don't like to be drunk, much rather inhale and drink a couple of beers
3)It intensifies most things and makes them better
4)Despite the propaganda that is presented as scientific fact, it isn't harmful for you aside from the smoking part, which can be circumvented with a vaporizer.
5)It's fun
6)The only drawback is the munchies

Having said all of this, for me it is essentially a cost to benefit ratio.  It is fun and there are far worse things in our food supply/alcohol/cigarettes.  Plus, $120 worth of weed lasts me over a month while that would be my beer budget for 2 weeks if left to my own devices.  Go for a hike and smoke or go to a bar and drink is an easy choice for me.


----------



## LAM (Sep 19, 2010)

Dale Mabry said:


> 1)It's relaxing
> 2)Don't like to be drunk, much rather inhale and drink a couple of beers
> 3)It intensifies most things and makes them better
> 4)Despite the propaganda that is presented as scientific fact, it isn't harmful for you aside from the smoking part, which can be circumvented with a vaporizer.
> ...



ditto...to the above


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 19, 2010)

i used to smoke it before i had kids and enjoyed it from 15 to 28 ish but being a parent i don't feel it's a good choice to be inebriated in any way around or as an example, responsibility wise, to my kids. i drink some alcohol but never enough to alter my speech etc just a drink to relax type drinker. pot doesn't make me feel much but varying degrees of paranoid anymore, and do you know how much milk you can buy with that much money mister  my 13 year old son eats about $500 worth of groceries in 2 weeks. he's 5'8" if he didn't grow an inch last night, which wouldn't surprise me, and weighs about 100 pounds.

i still love the smell but detest tobacco smoke. Tess , being an adult, is allowed to smoke pot in my house but not ciggs. I have no problem with responsible adults using it if they so choose. it's ridiculous that it is illegal and it's a valuable medicinal for many people. 

BTW, i hate people who pressure others into doing things they say no to. if you started this thread to get support you have it. my parents used to say "oh come on have a toke".... it's bullshit and very disrespectful. Tess says "wanna get haiiiii?" but she's just being silly and playful.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 19, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> it's ridiculous that it is illegal and it's a valuable medicinal for many people.



What a joke


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 19, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> What a joke



why is it a joke? many police feel this way. LEAP - Law Enforcement Against Prohibition - Cops Say Legalize Drugs

i've seen my step dad for long periods where his back pain was so bad i thought he'd kill himself. the meds the drs gave him never quite relieved it but with pot added he got relief. 

alcohol is by far a more dangerous substance. it's ridiculous we have the freedom to make the choice to drink but not smoke pot. the war on drugs is a joke.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 19, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> What a joke



You don't know shit about it.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 19, 2010)

I smoke some high grade every blue moon.I don't care for swag weed tho.But all in all I dont really enjoy it that much anymore.The thrill of doing it ended when I moved out my parents house got a real job and simply grew up.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 19, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I smoke some high grade every blue moon.I don't care for swag weed tho.But all in all I dont really enjoy it that much anymore.The thrill of doing it ended when I moved out my parents house got a real job and simply grew up.



Same here. Once it stopped being useful, I lost interest. I haven't smoked in a long time. Something about getting older. You start losing interest in a lot of things. Days go by faster, and you move slower.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 19, 2010)

Legalize it now!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2010)

Dale Mabry said:


> 1)It's relaxing
> 2)Don't like to be drunk, much rather inhale and drink a couple of beers
> 3)It intensifies most things and makes them better
> 4)Despite the propaganda that is presented as scientific fact, it isn't harmful for you aside from the smoking part, which can be circumvented with a vaporizer.
> ...


 valid and proven points and no hangover


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 19, 2010)

KelJu said:


> . I haven't smoked in a long time. Something about getting older. You start losing interest in a lot of things. Days go by faster, and you move slower.



this right here. i did it in high school. i've grown out of it now


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Same here. Once it stopped being useful, I lost interest. I haven't smoked in a long time. Something about getting older. You start losing interest in a lot of things. Days go by faster, and you move slower.



 Now all u have is your left hand and your cats Catman


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 19, 2010)

I wouldn't know how to get weed if I wanted to.  I'll stick to alcohol...it's safer and won't ruin your diet.  

Drinking Sierra Nevada 30th Anniversary imperial helles bock right now.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2010)

baboon is in a med weed state


----------



## Kathybird (Sep 19, 2010)

Honestly, I am curious.  Never did it, but got some of my roommate's side smoke in college.  Things got 2-dimensional.  It was weird, only lasted a few minutes.  The spouse is in a law-enforcement-type job, so if I got busted it'd be bad for his career.  And I don't work ATM.  Soooo.... the possible societal drawbacks outweigh the possible benefits.  I think it should be made legal, even if it's only for medicinal purposes.  Seems to me that there's more damage done by alcohol and cigarettes.  I'd definitely be for much much stronger consequences for those who drive under the influence of anything.  Including texting.


----------



## bigdaddyinks (Sep 19, 2010)

Because I need to lose weight and the last time I smoked weed I spent $36 at Taco bell...lol


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 19, 2010)

bigdaddyinks said:


> Because I need to lose weight and the last time I smoked weed I spent $36 at Taco bell...lol


 weed and dieting don't mix


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 19, 2010)

I just dont like the culture of doing it and the majority of people on it.  I know Ive heard some people function on a higher level when on it, but they are really few and even farther between.  9 out of 10 people I know that smoke weed dont do shit when theyre on it.  They say its the best thing in the world, but they hate being around crowds, they dont have a good time anywhere other than their house, and once they are there, they dont do shit but watch tv.


----------



## troubador (Sep 19, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I just dont like the culture of doing it and the majority of people on it.



Yup, I don't want to be like the people I personally know who smoke... No offense to people here, I don't know ya'll.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 19, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> What a joke



Why's that?  Cannabinoids are some strong ass antioxidants, not to mention they have a lot of other benefits for ones health.  The only reason pot is "bad" is if you smoke it, plant matter releases carcinogens when burnt.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 19, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> To be honest, I've never had the desire to.  Same way I don't really find drinking that entertaining.  I'd rather go experience something or do something than sit on a couch drunk or stoned.


I agree 1000% 

BUT i do smoke.
medically.
I have severe back pain from a car accedent I was in a few years ago.
I DONT like to smoke during day as im already lazy as it is.
but at night it helps me to sleep with less pain and get to sleep easer, I also use valarien root and/or kava kava with it.

now to just go out getting STONED all the time i have no intrest in it.
Ill have my coffee and work thankyou very much.

I could get alll kinds of pain killers frm doc for y issue but I DONT WANT THEM, some might but i DONT want perks , oxy's ect.
the shits bad for you and sides not worth it, what im just gonna take em for rest of my life?
fuk that.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm 51 and i still smoke weed , although not nearly as much as i did. but if you take 6 teenagers and give them a couple of beans to smoke, they will probelby end up sitting in the woods around a fire talking and laughing. if you take the same six kids and give them a fifth of vodka to pass around, there is definitly a gas station window about to have a tire thrown through it. with socitety being as aggressive as it is getting these days, there is nothing wrong with a little side of chill.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 20, 2010)

Last time I got high wasn't even because I really wanted to. I got my mom high for the first time. She is a Southern Baptist who has never drank or did drugs. She has terrible arthritis, degenerative disc syndrome, and she had a tumor successfully removed from her inner ear about 5 years ago. The tumor caused massive damage to her inner ear, and it makes her dizzy and nauseous much of the time. She also has upper and lower GI problems from all of the pharmaceutical drugs doctors feed her. 

I told her that grass would help her with the nausea and wouldn't upset her stomach at all. She loved it, but she said she can't make a habit of it considering the cost. Black market swag in a small rural town is extremely expensive, and the DEA would raid the place if their tried to grow their own. 

So there it is. This isn't some anecdote. This is as close to me as it can possible get. My mom could probably toss the majority of her pills and just smoke weed, and be better off doing it. Let's not even talk about the savings to Americans on insurance premiums and taxes funding medicare and medicaid. 

But, it will take a long time if at all due to dumb fucking assholes *who don't know shit*, but insist on voicing their opinion.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 20, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Now all u have is your left hand and your cats Catman


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Last time I got high wasn't even because I really wanted to. I got my mom high for the first time. She is a Southern Baptist who has never drank or did drugs. She has terrible arthritis, degenerative disc syndrome, and she had a tumor successfully removed from her inner ear about 5 years ago. The tumor caused massive damage to her inner ear, and it makes her dizzy and nauseous much of the time. She also has upper and lower GI problems from all of the pharmaceutical drugs doctors feed her.
> 
> I told her that grass would help her with the nausea and wouldn't upset her stomach at all. She loved it, but she said she can't make a habit of it considering the cost. Black market swag in a small rural town is extremely expensive, and the DEA would raid the place if their tried to grow their own.
> 
> ...



This is a pretty good reason and the best I have read.  I guess like steroids, it comes down to abuse.  However, _abuse _is a hard word to define at times.  Kind of like _diet_.

I can see someone getting high every night just for the buzz to be considered abusing it.  Though there are a bunch of crybabies crying that it doesnt nothing wrong, that isnt why I call it abuse.  

Your mother and the guy above saying he takes it for his back + sleep are taking it to relieve pain and in his case, help sleep.  Getting high just to get high, harmful or not, is the culture I dont understand nor care to.  In fact, I actually look down on people like that even while holding a beer in my hand.

I expect people that smoke it for medical purposes to lie down, take it easy, something along the path of healing.  Not heighten an experience, play a video game, use it to watch a specific movie, or even cope with anxiety.  Yeah I said it.  I know peeps that say it helps with their anxiety.  Yeah sure, put them in a social environment and watch them crumble.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 20, 2010)

Weed is a parnoria drug. Thats why weedheads don't do to well in social settings.  anxiety is being paranoid without being high. so i don't see how weed would be a good med for anxiety. my opinion only.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 20, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> This is a pretty good reason and the best I have read.  I guess like steroids, it comes down to abuse.  However, _abuse _is a hard word to define at times.  Kind of like _diet_.
> 
> I can see someone getting high every night just for the buzz to be considered abusing it.  Though there are a bunch of crybabies crying that it doesnt nothing wrong, that isnt why I call it abuse.
> 
> ...




That part is complicated. I am a quite person among people I don't know. Add extremely loud music to the mix and I start grinding my teeth and looking for the exit. Years ago, I could smoke weed and I would be fine because it allowed me to just enjoy the music and observe people rather than feeling like I had to talk to everyone there. I did lots of other drugs in crowds with no problem. I did meth, coke, ecstasy, ketamine, ghb, lsd, and psilocybin in public without incident, but I couldn't handle sobriety and crowds and still can't.

The complication started when I started smoking weed alone. I would start obsessing over shit to the point of full blown panic attacks. I do drugs because they feel good, but not only for that reason alone. Drugs cause you to deal with shit that you constantly ignore.  Sometimes those things are extremely painful. Call it cleaning out the attic. If I am being lazy and not working out, smoking weed might send me into a panic attack that I will turn into a fatass. About a year ago, I felt that I was in a dead end job, and smoking weed would cause me to panic and feel that I was going to be a failure.   

That isn't the pot, that is my own psychosis being amplified. You say your friends get high and watch TV. I know exactly what you mean. I had friends that would get high and watch the same fucking movie over and over again. It drove me crazy. I also have lots of other friends who do cool stuff high. My best friend loves to go nature hiking. He has some incredible photography that he has done, and I am certain he wouldn't have got those shots without being high.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2010)

Its hard to hear testimony from a person that has done something because of bias.  Ive read your posts before on other weed topics and Ive always been convinced youre the latter.  If I make a thread on a busier forum about if weed makes them unproductive, 10 people will say no and the rest will say yes.

Kind of like people who do too much volume to make gains in the gym.  Textbooks will say youll get burned out, but some people are fine.  Stewart and now..even myself are included.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 20, 2010)

I smoked in high school a lot, but after that, every job I have had has had extremely stringent drug standards and testing, so I just don't do it.  I have nothing against it, and believe it should be legalized, I just can't do it.

I did smoke some of that fake weed last week though.  My buddy had a little baggy of it that he bought at the liquor store.  It definatetely fucked me up, but I dont think I will do it again.  Pretty intense.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 20, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Its hard to hear testimony from a person that has done something because of bias.  Ive read your posts before on other weed topics and Ive always been convinced youre the latter.  If I make a thread on a busier forum about if weed makes them unproductive, 10 people will say no and the rest will say yes.
> 
> Kind of like people who do too much volume to make gains in the gym.  Textbooks will say youll get burned out, but some people are fine.  Stewart and now..even myself are included.



The whole situation with drugs in America aggravates the shit out of me. Both the users and the anti-users piss me off. Most of the users are pathetic failures who ruin it for the rest of us by taking part in this stupid stoner subculture with their faggoty ass hats and their hacky sacks. Then on the other side, most of the anti-users run their cock suckers nonstop when they don't know shit about the subject anyway. There needs to be open dialog. There needs to be scientific research. They need to push cannabis through clinical trials just like they do with glaxosmithkline and pfizer.

You can't talk shit about something without proof. Everything else is just hearsay and anecdotes. " I know people who bla bla bla when they bla bla bla. The last 9 drugs pfizer tried to get approved failed in clinical trails to placebo. That is a lot of money lost. I want to see pot go to clinical trails against placebo. There is no way it will lose.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 20, 2010)

^^^^it cannot lose.  But the problem is that the growers don't have a political action committie to send the politicians  on vacation.  since they only help those who help them, they won't even consider it.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 20, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> ^^^^it cannot lose.  But the problem is that the growers don't have a political action committie to send the politicians  on vacation.  since they only help those who help them, they won't even consider it.




The only way around that is by voting power. Old people vote. We have to get these old bastards with nothing much left to live for anyway high. They just sit in front of the TV anyway, might as well get high doing it. Once voters demand pot, they will get pot. For that to happen, we need to undo years and years worth of lies and propaganda spread by the government. If I can get my mom high and get her to evaluate her position, so can you.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 20, 2010)

Reefer madness, the assanation of youth. that was like from the 50's. but you are right. i seen a piece on i think it was 60 mminutes where all of these older folks stop taking thier arthritis and sleep meds and just started smoking weed for the same results. kinda funny, this couple in thier 70's with a waterpipe sitting on the coffee table.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't smoke that shit.....................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


I cook with it, I enjoy the longer more intense high I get by absorbing it into my guts...


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 20, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I smoked in high school a lot, but after that, every job I have had has had extremely stringent drug standards and testing, so I just don't do it. I have nothing against it, and believe it should be legalized, I just can't do it.
> 
> I did smoke some of that fake weed last week though. My buddy had a little baggy of it that he bought at the liquor store. It definatetely fucked me up, but I dont think I will do it again. Pretty intense.


 
that shit is weird wonder whats in it?It got me high as shit


----------



## maniclion (Sep 20, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> that shit is weird wonder whats in it?It got me high as shit


You's guys talking about Salvia D?  It does nothing for me, maybe cause I have high tolerance or different brain chemistry...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 20, 2010)

KelJu said:


>


 yea that sucks but sometimes its better to be alone..sorry to hear about your mom...my uncle went through that shit he moved to nevada to get the med mj card now he doesn't need all them pain killers 3 pill gone. just weed and he has smoke sense the 80's just started a few years ago due to the pain so he wasn't your locla pothead as the dea would let the public think or is he sell it ..so that blows the dea point to shiy i would think


----------



## SYN (Sep 20, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> I wouldn't know how to get weed if I wanted to.  I'll stick to alcohol...it's safer and won't ruin your diet.
> 
> Drinking Sierra Nevada 30th Anniversary imperial helles bock right now.



Safer how exactly?  I've never heard of anybody getting marijuana poisoning, or overdosing on weed.  However when I was in high school and even middle school, every week there was another story about another kid in my town getting alcohol poisoning, a few of which very nearly died.  I've also never heard of anyone being stoned off their ass and causing a car accident unless they were drunk, and stoned.  I've never heard of any young girls getting rapped because she made the mistake of smoking too much pot at the bar.  
fucking bafoon





AKIRA said:


> I just dont like the culture of doing it and the majority of people on it.  I know Ive heard some people function on a higher level when on it, but they are really few and even farther between.  9 out of 10 people I know that smoke weed dont do shit when theyre on it.  They say its the best thing in the world, but they hate being around crowds, they dont have a good time anywhere other than their house, and once they are there, they dont do shit but watch tv.



Doesn't sound like any of my stoner friends.  I'd rather get high and go to the beach than get high and sit on my ass like a fat lazy turd.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 20, 2010)

The Situation said:


> yea that sucks but sometimes its better to be alone..sorry to hear about your mom...my uncle went through that shit he moved to nevada to get the med mj card now he doesn't need all them pain killers 3 pill gone. just weed and he has smoke sense the 80's just started a few years ago due to the pain so he wasn't your locla pothead as the dea would let the public think or is he sell it ..so that blows the dea point to shiy i would think


I'd love to get a med mj script and get out of this methadone maint. hole I've been in for my back pain for the last 2 1/2 years.....I think I'll look into that tonight....


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2010)

SYN said:


> Doesn't sound like any of my stoner friends.  I'd rather get high and go to the beach than get high and sit on my ass like a fat lazy turd.



Then there is always this answer.  "none of my friends do that.."  Well thats just dynamite.  Friends of mine and the associations I know and even the people just known through talk amongst others are all the ones I am referring to in my statistics.  In other words, I dont have personal hard knowledge of anyone doing anything functional at any time while they are high.  I have read it on here and maybe another forum, but they could all be liars and they could all have an off high day.

But telling me you know so and so and they do this and that wont convince me.  You can say God can create a planet while high.  Because of my social history and my minor obvious observations, seeing is believing.

So, parting shot, Ill just take what you said, shake my head and say:  Sure you do.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 20, 2010)

maniclion said:


> You's guys talking about Salvia D?  It does nothing for me, maybe cause I have high tolerance or different brain chemistry...



I just went and checked the baggy my bud gave me.  Its called Black Magic Smoke, but I would assume it is the same shit.  He gave us a little 3 gram bag, with 1 rolled out of it, and my girl and I havent been able to get through it.  It absolutely BAKES us.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 20, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I'd love to get a med mj script and get out of this methadone maint. hole I've been in for my back pain for the last 2 1/2 years.....I think I'll look into that tonight....


u should know  he wasn't a fan of doing it but then all the pain meds gone didn't need them no more ..


----------



## SYN (Sep 20, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Then there is always this answer.  "none of my friends do that.."  Well thats just dynamite.  Friends of mine and the associations I know and even the people just known through talk amongst others are all the ones I am referring to in my statistics.  In other words, I dont have personal hard knowledge of anyone doing anything functional at any time while they are high.  I have read it on here and maybe another forum, but they could all be liars and they could all have an off high day.
> 
> But telling me you know so and so and they do this and that wont convince me.  You can say God can create a planet while high.  Because of my social history and my minor obvious observations, seeing is believing.
> 
> So, parting shot, Ill just take what you said, shake my head and say:  Sure you do.




Maybe the reason I can say "none of my friends do that" is because they don't.  Because I don't enjoy hanging out with people who's only goal in life is to sit on a couch watching re-runs of 'the real world' and 'jersey shore' two shows I've never even seen a whole episode of because I'm too busy getting high to watch tv. We used to hang out a lot with the people we got our pot from.  We don't anymore. Know why?  Because they never wanted to do anything other sit around in their one bedroom apartment and watch tv all day.  Which is the same reason I don't hang out with my friend Amanda.  Or Tony, or Dave, or Heather, or Matt, or Josh, or the bunches of other people I no longer associate with because they don't want to get off their ass to do anything.  None of my friends do that, because I got rid of all the ones that did.  And I still have plenty of friends who all smoke weed and are very active people.  


Obviously you don't smoke pot. And obviously you don't REALLY know anybody who does.  I smoke pot every day of my life.  I'm "high" as you'd call it 24/7.  I haven't turned my television on in literally weeks. My computer hasn't even been turned on since Friday.  Why?  Because I've been too busy helping my fiance weld the exhaust on our car. I've been too busy riding a four wheeler 2 miles into the woods only to walk another mile or so so that when we get there we can carry water around all day.  All the while puffing on my pipe.  Now I'm not sure what you'd call it but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't call a person carrying 10 gallons of water at a time, 500 feet, for hours, lazy.   

You on the other hand, Mr.Straightlaces, have had enough down time to make 21 posts here since the last time I even had five minutes to log on.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2010)

cops_to_california_voters_legalize_it


Listening to the critics, you'd think the only people calling for an end  to marijuana prohibition in California were a bunch of deadbeat, dirty  stoners -- which, if true, might be cause for concern, as polls show most residents of the state support legalizing the much-maligned weed. But contrary  to stereotype, a broad coalition supports Proposition 19, the  initiative on the November ballot that would legalize marijuana, from  labor unions to law enforcement, with dozens of retired cops and judges  lending their support to the argument that it is prohibition -- not pot  smoking -- that poses the real threat to society....


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2010)

SYN said:


> Maybe the reason I can say "none of my friends do that" is because they don't.  Because I don't enjoy hanging out with people who's only goal in life is to sit on a couch watching re-runs of 'the real world' and 'jersey shore' two shows I've never even seen a whole episode of because I'm too busy getting high to watch tv. We used to hang out a lot with the people we got our pot from.  We don't anymore. Know why?  Because they never wanted to do anything other sit around in their one bedroom apartment and watch tv all day.  Which is the same reason I don't hang out with my friend Amanda.  Or Tony, or Dave, or Heather, or Matt, or Josh, or the bunches of other people I no longer associate with because they don't want to get off their ass to do anything.  None of my friends do that, because I got rid of all the ones that did.
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't smoke pot. And obviously you don't REALLY know anybody who does.  I smoke pot every day of my life.  I'm "high" as you'd call it 24/7.  I haven't turned my television on in literally weeks. My computer hasn't even been turned on since Friday.  Why?  Because I've been too busy helping my fiance weld the exhaust on our car. I've been too busy riding a four wheeler 2 miles into the woods only to walk another mile or so so that when we get there we can carry water around all day.  All the while puffing on my pipe.  Now I'm not sure what you'd call it but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't call a person carrying 10 gallons of water at a time, 500 feet, for hours, lazy.
> ...




Sure you do.  

The fact that you did your homework on how many posts ive posted maybe shows that youre a functional pothead.  Congrats.


----------



## SYN (Sep 20, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Sure you do.
> 
> The fact that you did your homework on how many posts ive posted maybe shows that youre a functional pothead.  Congrats.




You call that a rebuttal?   I call it a pathetic deflection of the fact that while I've been smoking pot and lugging buckets of water through the woods you've sitting on your ass exercising your dick beaters all weekend. 

You don't know me at all, let alone well enough to have any kind of clue about what I do and don't do with my days.  So....unless you have some kind of argument that suggests something other than you being a debate inept monkey.....just shut up because you look stupid.


----------



## SYN (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's some pictures of me being a lazy stoner






Me watching tv





Another one of me watching tv while I'm 'high'





This is me at a frat party smoking weed





Another of me being fat and lazy





Oh, there I go again watching that t.v.





Sitting on the couch eating ring dings and getting high.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 20, 2010)

SYN said:


> Sitting on the couch eating ring dings and getting high.



That must be some good stuff!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have to agree with Syn, i've smoked weed for a good 30 years or more and i never sit around vegging out in front of the tv. and like her i was a couple of pokes per hour, every hour. people who smoke weed and sit on the couch watching tv are the same as people who don't smoke weed and sit on the couch all day. lazy is lazy.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2010)

the new term for people who are online too much is mouse potato btw.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 21, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Then there is always this answer.  "none of my friends do that.."  Well thats just dynamite.  Friends of mine and the associations I know and even the people just known through talk amongst others are all the ones I am referring to in my statistics.  In other words, I dont have personal hard knowledge of anyone doing anything functional at any time while they are high.  I have read it on here and maybe another forum, but they could all be liars and they could all have an off high day.
> 
> But telling me you know so and so and they do this and that wont convince me.  You can say God can create a planet while high.  Because of my social history and my minor obvious observations, seeing is believing.
> 
> So, parting shot, Ill just take what you said, shake my head and say:  Sure you do.



Well, you are falling into the same trap. You are going on personal experience as well. Nobody can do any real world sociological studies at the moment, so we are reduced to personal experience. 

I agree with Syn that the friends I choose, aren't the lazy sitting around on the couch type of people. We go nature walking, to the beech, camping, to parties, play sports, workout, play on golf courses, ect. If we were bored we would take a furniture moving dolly and ride it down the golf course path until we were chased off by security. For a good 3 years solid, we got blazed and went to play discgolf on Sundays. 

Maybe you need different friends or something. I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree, smoking a bean and walking in the woods for hours is awesome.  and i would love to fire up and then get on that tube that Syn was riding. thats looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Well, you are falling into the same trap. You are going on personal experience as well. Nobody can do any real world sociological studies at the moment, so we are reduced to personal experience.
> 
> I agree with Syn that the friends I choose, aren't the lazy sitting around on the couch type of people. We go nature walking, to the beech, camping, to parties, play sports, workout, play on golf courses, ect. If we were bored we would take a furniture moving dolly and ride it down the golf course path until we were chased off by security. For a good 3 years solid, we got blazed and went to play discgolf on Sundays.
> 
> Maybe you need different friends or something. I don't know what to tell you.



Ill quote and reply to you cuz I like you and SYN sucks.  She posted pics of her chubby self in hopes to disagree with my real life experience.  Syn Sucks.

In all fairness, I am making judgment on what I see and what I dont really know.  On the other forum, I read a post that someone admitted to needing to smoke weed in order to do certain activities that are not vegging out.  Its as if they need it to live.  No medical reason, just a habitual ritual.  Hmm, well I wouldnt put it in the same category as brushing your teeth, but I could put it into a person that has to have a beer everyday.  Syn needs it to make breakfast, go watertubing, and sitting on her favorite food that requires her to hit the treadmill, which shes been missing out on it seems.

Basically, if you need it, there is a problem.  However, what I dont know and what you dont know are those that do smoke weed may actually do it cuz they need to but will never admit it.  If I needed it to play a game to get a high score, study to get an A, have confidence to talk to a girl, with my pride, I would never ever say that I rely on an illegal buzz in order to do any of these things.  You can put this up there with steroids, caffeine, alcohol, I am not discriminating.  Ill be just as prejudice as with any drug.

To say I need different friends is a little useless cuz those that did smoke weed were discarded after a few instances of them just being zombies.  Sure they could build a building while I am not around, but Id be more a fool expecting that than expecting them to do what theyve always done.  Nothing.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 21, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> To say I need different friends is a little useless cuz those that did smoke weed were discarded after a few instances of them just being zombies.  Sure they could build a building while I am not around, but Id be more a fool expecting that than expecting them to do what theyve always done.  Nothing.



That was poor wording on my part. I meant to say that if you have friends that smoke weed and veg out most of the time, you should cut ties with them. I didn't mean to say that your friends suck because they don't smoke weed and while and staying active. 



> Basically, if you need it, there is a problem. However, what I dont know and what you dont know are those that do smoke weed may actually do it cuz they need to but will never admit it. If I needed it to play a game to get a high score, study to get an A, have confidence to talk to a girl, with my pride, I would never ever say that I rely on an illegal buzz in order to do any of these things.



I think I see what you are saying, but I just don't think of it like that. If adderall, ritalin, and caffeine helps get me a 95 on a final exam instead of an 85, I'll admit that the drugs gave me an edge. I'll go as far as to say it is cheating. If steroids get me from 400 on squats to 475, I'll admit that steroids gave me a huge boost. On drugs, I am generally funnier and friendlier person. Trust me, when I am sober, nobody would want to be around me. I don't want to be around myself when I'm sober. 

If that means I have a major personality problem, then so be it. You take the hand you were dealt and do your best you can with it. I supplement my mind with high power drugs do make my life better. I am pretty sure I would have eaten a bullet a long time ago had I never started doing drugs.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I think I see what you are saying, but I just don't think of it like that. If adderall, ritalin, and caffeine helps get me a 95 on a final exam instead of an 85, I'll admit that the drugs gave me an edge. I'll go as far as to say it is cheating. If steroids get me from 400 on squats to 475, I'll admit that steroids gave me a huge boost. On drugs, I am generally funnier and friendlier person. Trust me, when I am sober, nobody would want to be around me. I don't want to be around myself when I'm sober.
> 
> If that means I have a major personality problem, then so be it. You take the hand you were dealt and do your best you can with it. I supplement my mind with high power drugs do make my life better. I am pretty sure I would have eaten a bullet a long time ago had I never started doing drugs.



Were talking about abuse.  Using ritalin to get a better grade is what it is for.  Taking steroids to get stronger is 1 thing, but over doing it is another (this one is subjective). Using weed or pain killers for pain is again using it for what its prescribed.  But to smoke weed, get drunk or take steroids, just to have a good night life or even to take a walk in the woods is the culture I am not into.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 21, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Were talking about abuse.  Using ritalin to get a better grade is what it is for.  Taking steroids to get stronger is 1 thing, but over doing it is another (this one is subjective). Using weed or pain killers for pain is again using it for what its prescribed.  But to smoke weed, get drunk or take steroids, just to have a good night life or even to take a walk in the woods is the culture I am not into.



Fair enough. There are varying degrees of how far into the drug culture you want to go. But do you think it should be illegal for me to smoke weed and go walk though the woods?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2010)

You might start a forest fire, idiot.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry, its nice that we can laugh.  I gotta shit.  

But to directly answer you, no.  Alcohol is legal and if you wanted to take a bottle of goldschlagger with you on your trip to see Blair Witch, Id be sitting back saying "Why?"

My room mate has zero confidence and always talks about how many girls hes gonna get before we go to a bar.  Well, right when we get there, the fucker sits at the bar, puts his elbows on the counter, loses all energy, then freezes while watching tv.  I say to him, did we come here to watch tv?  As soon as hes absolutely wasted, he starts talking and we dont have to go into the failing results.  The point is his problem lies within and relying on alcohol is misleading.  He uses it to let loose, but he doesnt _need _it.  Even if it did always get him girls, it is pathetic to rely on something just to experience something else.

Those that smoke weed to do anything, everything, most things, are dead.  Theyve got no idea whats going on.  Its ok to do it every so often but even then, its a turn off (see the other thread).  However, I get drunk every so often, but not every day, not every week, and not before I post up pictures of myself.

Heh, posting those pics mean nothing.  Syn coulda been doing nothing for hours before any of those huge activities she displayed were performed.  Or.  She needed weed just to do those huge activities.  Like I said, they mean nothing.


----------



## SYN (Sep 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Well, you are falling into the same trap. You are going on personal experience as well. Nobody can do any real world sociological studies at the moment, so we are reduced to personal experience.
> 
> I agree with Syn that the friends I choose, aren't the lazy sitting around on the couch type of people. We go nature walking, to the beech, camping, to parties, play sports, workout, play on golf courses, ect. If we were bored we would take a furniture moving dolly and ride it down the golf course path until we were chased off by security. For a good 3 years solid, we got blazed and went to play discgolf on Sundays.
> 
> Maybe you need different friends or something. I don't know what to tell you.



I think that's why he started this thread to begin with is because of friends. I think his buddies toke up, and are trying to get him to do it when he doesn't want to.  But instead of coming in here saying "my friends want me to smoke pot and I don't want to" he came in here getting in a tisy about how marijuana is horrible and makes people fat and lazy.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2010)

..No.


----------



## SYN (Sep 21, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Ill quote and reply to you cuz I like you and SYN sucks.  She posted pics of her chubby self in hopes to disagree with my real life experience.  Syn Sucks.
> 
> In all fairness, I am making judgment on what I see and what I dont really know.  On the other forum, I read a post that someone admitted to needing to smoke weed in order to do certain activities that are not vegging out.  Its as if they need it to live.  No medical reason, just a habitual ritual.  Hmm, well I wouldnt put it in the same category as brushing your teeth, but I could put it into a person that has to have a beer everyday.  Syn needs it to make breakfast, go watertubing, and sitting on her favorite food that requires her to hit the treadmill, which shes been missing out on it seems.
> *
> ...



There you go with the assuming again.  Makes you look sooooo intelligent.  No really I'm serious.....

I can go on a diet.  But there isn't anything you can do for face, or your personality.  You're an immature little shit who turns to bullying when someone disagrees with you.  In case you haven't noticed, there have been quite a few times here where I've agreed with you on things, taken your side, given you rep, etc etc. I have made an effort to be tolerant of you and ignore all the stupid ignorant shit you post.  I'm not the kind of person that holds grudges.  It's childish, and not worth it.  All I said here was that I'm sorry you feel that way about stoners, because none of the stoners I know that I would consider a friend are like that.  I didn't say I don't know any stoners who are a waste of space, and I certainly didn't shit all over you or try to make you feel like you're any less of a person for not smoking pot.  You decided to pick a fight over it, like the child you always show yourself to be, instead of maybe having a half intelligent conversation.  

Pot is illegal. Big fucking deal.  So is hitting a woman.  And unlike pot there aren't any places in the US where hitting a woman is ok. Didn't stop you though did it? 

Now go duke it out with wolf, and leave me the fuck alone unless you have a valid point. you sorry sack of shit













On another note....a couple weeks ago me and my fiance were driving home down the interstate and boarder patrol had a road block up.  We just got our car and it didn't have an inspection sticker yet, and we had roaches and roach clips in the car.  While two officers and a dog searched the car we had a nice conversation with one of the officers in which he told us he thought he was the only one of his co-workers that didn't smoke, and that he wishes they'd just legalize it for personal use already so he could stop doing that shit.  Long story short we drove off without even a warning, and they let us keep _everything_ that they found in the car.  It's pretty obvious to me that pot isn't treated as harshly by law enforcement as it used to be.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> This is a pretty good reason and the best I have read.  I guess like steroids, it comes down to abuse.  However, _abuse _is a hard word to define at times.  Kind of like _diet_.
> 
> I can see someone getting high every night just for the buzz to be considered abusing it.  Though there are a bunch of crybabies crying that it doesnt nothing wrong, that isnt why I call it abuse.
> 
> ...



it doesn't effect all people the same and some people are actually a lot more social while smoking it, less inhibited whereas some do get paranoid. not all people react to certain anxiety meds the same either or even blood pressure medications.

you're blaming normal human variants on  the effect of an evil weed. an anxious person will be anxious in a  social situation with or without weed. a shy person might loosen up some  or relax and come out of their shell some. same think with drinking. 

you looking down on stoners while having a beer in your hand is  kinda obnoxious but your right ans we all have things we don't like about other people's habits. i find it ridiculous to tell a population of adult people they cannot smoke a plant because it's intoxicating while allowing other intoxicants. pretty fookin' simple. 


i like stoners better than drinkers. if you spent a weekend trapped in a room with stoners and as much weed as they want or drinkers and as much booze hmmm one elevator will be full of puke and piss. weird choice to me but it should be your right not your government keeping you from doing something relatively harmless. relative to alcohol which is legal. 

if a guy is a pretty decent guy and has a job and has a few beers for whatever reason he chooses in the evening i don't see that as abuse. same with pot. but if you do so much of it you don't have a productive life you're a fuck up and you would be without the substance.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> The whole situation with drugs in America aggravates the shit out of me. Both the users and the anti-users piss me off. Most of the users are pathetic failures who ruin it for the rest of us by taking part in this stupid stoner subculture with their faggoty ass hats and their hacky sacks. Then on the other side, most of the anti-users run their cock suckers nonstop when they don't know shit about the subject anyway. There needs to be open dialog. There needs to be scientific research. They need to push cannabis through clinical trials just like they do with glaxosmithkline and pfizer.
> 
> You can't talk shit about something without proof. Everything else is just hearsay and anecdotes. " I know people who bla bla bla when they bla bla bla. The last 9 drugs pfizer tried to get approved failed in clinical trails to placebo. That is a lot of money lost. I want to see pot go to clinical trails against placebo. There is no way it will lose.




i can never rep you as much as i want.

california will make it legal and the rest of the states will see the tax money pouring in etc and follow suit.


----------



## SYN (Sep 21, 2010)

Salvia is legal too, and my fiance knows a kid who almost died because he decided to take a rip of it while driving his mothers car.  When it hit him he was coming up on a corner.  He didn't make that corner. Instead he drove his mothers suv straight off the road, and thank god into a potato field instead of a patch of trees.  
Just because the government tells you it's okay to do something doesn't mean it's any safer than what they tell you you can't do.

I've tried salvia twice.  It fucks me up and gets me way higher than pot ever thought of getting me. and I will never ever smoke that shit again.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Sure you do.





AKIRA said:


> Ill quote and reply to you cuz I like you and SYN sucks.  She posted pics of her chubby self in hopes to disagree with my real life experience.  Syn Sucks.



doesn't take much for you to act abusively toward a woman does it? you've been a cunt to me and Tess numerous times and we have taken the _high_ road, how ironic, and been nice to you despite it for sometime now. fact is though you are a cunt who hits girls and an insecure little shit who needs to bully women online for some reason. a living abortion some might say.  yourself you ugly fucking troll faced shit stain.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2010)

SYN said:


> Now go duke it out with wolf



lol


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> doesn't take much for you to act abusively toward a woman does it? you've been a cunt to me and Tess numerous times and we have taken the _high_ road, how ironic, and been nice to you despite it for sometime now. fact is though you are a cunt who hits girls and an insecure little shit who needs to bully women online for some reason. a living abortion some might say.  yourself you ugly fucking troll faced shit stain.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2010)

"If my answers frighten you, then perhaps you should stop asking scary questions."

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/profile.php?do=ignorelist

I made this thread and you came into it.  You 2 have a history of fighting me, so you came looking for trouble.  If I am such a plague, ignore me.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> "If my answers frighten you, then perhaps you should stop asking scary questions."
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/profile.php?do=ignorelist
> 
> I made this thread and you came into it.  You 2 have a history of fighting me, so you came looking for trouble.  If I am such a plague, ignore me.



i said if you are looking for support you have it and that i hate people who push you to do shit you don't like and gave the example of my parents saying oh come on have a toke. that's not looking for trouble. you act like a mad little boy just because people have other views. you did it in the wolf thread too but when foreman made the cat thread i went in there and made it a point to not support the lets bash AKIRA spirit it was made in and got bashed myself for it. you sir, are a jackass. good day.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 21, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Sorry, its nice that we can laugh. I gotta shit.
> 
> But to directly answer you, no. Alcohol is legal and if you wanted to take a bottle of goldschlagger with you on your trip to see Blair Witch, Id be sitting back saying "Why?"
> 
> ...


 So what your saying is you then go back to your hobble and give each other the dutch rudder..( its not gay)


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 21, 2010)

AKIRA said:


>


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 21, 2010)

I remember the days when I would wake up (aka wake and bake) eat go back to sleep wake up do it again eat some more,call my looser friends see if they wanted to meet up and blaze.Talk shit for a few hours how we gonna do this and that and really end up doing nothing.Smoke some more think to myself tomorow gonna find a job tomorow never comes.Man I was a looser at 17-18 years old.Glad I got out that shitty routine the same friends I use to toke with moved on to jail,meth,herrion.Going to the gym and finding my hobby saved my life.....


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2010)

does looser = slutty. i think a lot of guys here call their "looser" friends, even ones who don't smoke pot. 



just teasing you i spell like crap on yahoo nightly.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 21, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> does looser = slutty. i think a lot of guys here call their "looser" friends, even ones who don't smoke pot.
> 
> 
> 
> just teasing you i spell like crap on yahoo nightly.


 
 damm you new orleans public school system


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I remember the days when I would wake up (aka wake and bake) eat go back to sleep wake up do it again eat some more,call my looser friends see if they wanted to meet up and blaze.Talk shit for a few hours how we gonna do this and that and really end up doing nothing.Smoke some more think to myself tomorow gonna find a job tomorow never comes.Man I was a looser at 17-18 years old.Glad I got out that shitty routine the same friends I use to toke with moved on to jail,meth,herrion.Going to the gym and finding my hobby saved my life.....


I remember the days I would wake and bake, head to work sell half a million worth of solar stuff and design a 300kw system, get off take 2 xanax and smoke some more then write 3 chapters of a novel, but not before making turkey chili and taking care of 8 dogs and then I had sex later that night.....yep last week was awesome.....but I must admit I am one of those rare breeds like Hunter Thompson who can function under the influence....


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 21, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I remember the days I would wake and bake, head to work sell half a million worth of solar stuff and design a 300kw system, get off take 2 xanax and smoke some more then write 3 chapters of a novel, but not before making turkey chili and taking care of 8 dogs and then I had sex later that night.....yep last week was awesome.....but I must admit I am one of those rare breeds like Hunter Thompson who can function under the influence....


 
 I could function great playing x-box and eating cheeto's thats about it


----------



## SYN (Sep 21, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> "If my answers frighten you, then perhaps you should stop asking scary questions."
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/profile.php?do=ignorelist
> 
> I made this thread and you came into it.  You 2 have a history of fighting me, so you came looking for trouble.  If I am such a plague, ignore me.



This is a public forum.  The reason people make threads here is for other people to come in and post their opinion.  That's all that was done, and you got all defensive about it like a little baby.  Seriously.



Little Wing said:


> i used to smoke it before i had kids and enjoyed it from 15 to 28 ish but being a parent i don't feel it's a good choice to be inebriated in any way around or as an example, responsibility wise, to my kids. i drink some alcohol but never enough to alter my speech etc just a drink to relax type drinker. pot doesn't make me feel much but varying degrees of paranoid anymore, and do you know how much milk you can buy with that much money mister  my 13 year old son eats about $500 worth of groceries in 2 weeks. he's 5'8" if he didn't grow an inch last night, which wouldn't surprise me, and weighs about 100 pounds.
> 
> i still love the smell but detest tobacco smoke. Tess , being an adult, is allowed to smoke pot in my house but not ciggs. I have no problem with responsible adults using it if they so choose. it's ridiculous that it is illegal and it's a valuable medicinal for many people.
> 
> BTW, i hate people who pressure others into doing things they say no to. if you started this thread to get support you have it. my parents used to say "oh come on have a toke".... it's bullshit and very disrespectful. Tess says "wanna get haiiiii?" but she's just being silly and playful.





SYN said:


> Doesn't sound like any of my stoner friends.  I'd rather get high and go to the beach than get high and sit on my ass like a fat lazy turd.




How is that looking for trouble?  


If you don't want to be shit on AKIRA then don't act like an asshole.  It's that simple.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 21, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I remember the days I would wake and bake, head to work sell half a million worth of solar stuff and design a 300kw system, get off take 2 xanax and smoke some more then write 3 chapters of a novel, but not before making turkey chili and taking care of 8 dogs and then I had sex later that night.....yep last week was awesome.....but I must admit I am one of those rare breeds like Hunter Thompson who can function under the influence....


 I remember hunting the carels plants in peru. burning 1000 of lbsof coke.
what a rush.. if yaknow what i mean


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok Cabbage Patch Ill bite this morning..



AKIRA said:


> Then there is always this answer.  "none of my friends do that.."  Well thats just dynamite.  Friends of mine and the associations I know and even the people just known through talk amongst others are all the ones I am referring to in my statistics.  In other words, I dont have personal hard knowledge of anyone doing anything functional at any time while they are high.  I have read it on here and maybe another forum, but they could all be liars and they could all have an off high day.
> 
> But telling me you know so and so and they do this and that wont convince me.  You can say God can create a planet while high.  Because of my social history and my minor obvious observations, seeing is believing.
> 
> So, parting shot, Ill just take what you said, shake my head and say:  Sure you do.



This, THIS was my disagreement.  All it says is that Ive heard those stories before.  With that said, YOU didnt like that I didnt immediately disregard everyone Ive observed in my past.  Sometimes I remember how young you are and realize, you think you know everything, but you evidently cannot.  I know what I have seen..and seen again.  

If 20 people are smoking weed and 3 of them are functional with it, then I got 2 conclusions.  1, they need it to function which is sad.  2, they dont need it at all, therefore draws the question of why they are doing it.  Surprise, surprise, SYN is one of the 3.  Fine, sure.

But if we are speaking from personal bias, heres one for you.  You have a hard on for ruffling my feathers.  When I fire back, it causes a ripple so big your mommy comes to help with collateral damage.  This has happened so much and Ive been oh so mean, Prince had to join in.  I remembered Tough Old Guy or whatever his name was also called out this 'team work.'  But thats fine with me.  

Would I really be so silly to think that you came in here, just to disagree with me because of our history and, not only that, but maybe you were offended by certain assumptions I may have made of weed smokers, that you felt personally insulted?

Parting shot, I lived a life witnessing certain things and I would be more of an idiot to disregard the majority of what Ive seen, cuz some little girl makes breakfast while high.  My Quote is one of me saying that I was ready for that response.  Youre next response called me a liar and that I knew no one who smoked weed.  

So I just made all of that up huh?


----------



## SYN (Sep 22, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Ok Cabbage Patch Ill bite this morning..
> 
> This, THIS was my disagreement.  All it says is that Ive heard those stories before.  With that said, YOU didnt like that I didnt immediately disregard everyone Ive observed in my past.  Sometimes I remember how young you are and realize, you think you know everything, but you evidently cannot.  I know what I have seen..and seen again.
> 
> If 20 people are smoking weed and 3 of them are functional with it, then I got 2 conclusions.  1, they need it to function which is sad.  2, they dont need it at all, therefore draws the question of why they are doing it.  Surprise, surprise, SYN is one of the 3.  Fine, sure.





			
				AKIRA said:
			
		

> But if we are speaking from personal bias, heres one for you.  You have a hard on for ruffling my feathers.  When I fire back, it causes a ripple so big your mommy comes to help with collateral damage.  This has happened so much and Ive been oh so mean, Prince had to join in.  I remembered Tough Old Guy or whatever his name was also called out this 'team work.'  But thats fine with me.



What do you think I asked her to come jump on your ass with me?  I think not.  If your mom came on this forum and started bitching at me how would you feel?  Would you say "yea mom get her" or would you feel embarrassed?   Take a wild guess on how it makes me feel. 



			
				AKIRA said:
			
		

> Would I really be so silly to think that you came in here, just to disagree with me because of our history and, not only that, but maybe you were offended by certain assumptions I may have made of weed smokers, that you felt personally insulted?



I felt personally insulted by the fact that someone who doesn't really know me at all felt that he had the right to assume that I'm some some vegged out zombie who has no aspirations in life other than to get high, or that I need pot to function like I'm some fucking twacked out heroin junkie.  I've been sick for the past two days because of allergies, I can't breath through my nose, and because of post nasal drip every morning when I wake up my throat is full of phlegm.  I smoked one bowl yesterday morning, and haven't had anything since.  If I _needed_ it so badly being sick wouldn't stop me from smoking it.  I do _need_ a cigarette though.  I _need_ those for everything. If I have any kind of crippling addiction it's to cigarettes.  

And yes I do sit around in my bedroom for hours sometimes.  On the computer editing wedding pictures for my photography business or knitting/crocheting, making lamps out of old bottles.  I spend a considerable amount of time sitting on my ass, but I'm not vegging out I'm doing something productive and profitable.  





			
				AKIRA said:
			
		

> Parting shot, I lived a life witnessing certain things and I would be more of an idiot to disregard the majority of what Ive seen, cuz some little girl makes breakfast while high.  My Quote is one of me saying that I was ready for that response.  Youre next response called me a liar and that I knew no one who smoked weed.



_I_ called _you_ a liar?  



AKIRA said:


> So, parting shot, Ill just take what you said, shake my head and say:  Sure you do.



I think it's pretty obvious that you threw the first stone.  By your own admission you don't smoke (you haven't made it clear weather you've tried it once or not) but I must be lying about how pot affects me, or I must be completely and totally wrong about what pot does to me even though I've been smoking it for five years now.  


AKIRA said:


> I have read it on here and maybe another forum, but they could all be liars and they could all have an off high day.


What reason do they have to lie about it?  It's not going to get them anywhere, so why would they even bother?


I didn't mean to imply that you were lying about anything when I said what I said.  It sounds like you know people who abuse it, not people who just smoke it.  What kind of stoners have you known? How old are they? Are they the kind of smokers who are smoking a 20 sack throughout the day, or are they smoking a whole nickel in a night?  The friends I mentioned that I don't hang out with anymore were the kind of stoners that would pick up a fat sack every few days and smoke it all at once and get so high that they weren't even any fun to be around.  Get baked and pass out. I don't see the point in that.  
When I first started smoking I was like that. I was the stoner who would smoke an eighth in half an hour, eat everything in the kitchen and pass out for 13 hours.  I was one of those zombies.  I smoked to get high.  And sadly most people who smoke start out that way, and they stay that way.  I'll buy an eighth now and it will last us a couple days, and I wont get high off it once.  I've actually been high maybe once or twice in the past month. It's like alcohol in a way that your body builds up a tolerance for it.  And you can either decide to just do more and more and more until it gives you that feeling again, or to just enjoy a couple drinks because you like how it tastes. 
Nobody _needs_ pot, or alcohol for anything, and if they think they do then they have a problem.  

 If I wanted to get high now I'd probably have to smoke a half ounce in a day.  I can't afford a habit like that, and I don't _want_ to have a habit like that.  It's a personal decision, and I'm sorry that your friends made the wrong one.  

If you want to hang out and have a good time with your friends without them being high, you have the right to want that, and if they can't respect that then that's their problem.  If they want to go to the bar or the beach with you or whatever just tell them "okay but if you're just gonna get high, then I'll go with someone else"  I don't have many friends that don't smoke, but I respect the ones that don't do it enough to not do it around them, or argue with them that they're wrong for choosing not to do it.  

I'm not trying to disagree with the fact that a lot of stoners never do anything with their lives but live in their mommies basement thinking they're doing something by getting high. I'm not trying to convince you that pot is amazing and makes everyone's life better, or that you're missing out on something.   I'm trying to bring light to the fact that not all people who smoke are losers, and that just because I enjoy smoking pot it doesn't mean I'm a bad or lazy person, or that I'm high_ all the time_.  

Before I started smoking I shared your opinion. Pot is horrible and it ruins peoples lives.  Why would anyone want to smoke pot, it just makes you lazy.  Then I started smoking and realized it has nothing to do with pot itself it has to do with the person using it, and what they decide they're going to do with their life.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 22, 2010)

I really don't understand why people give a shit what other people do that has no direct impact on their life.  I choose to ingest marijuana cause I like to, not because I need it, but do most people need alcohol?  Some people choose to drink because they like to, some people choose to overeat because they like to, some people choose other avenues.  I agree a vast majority of the people who do it plop on a couch and accomplish nothing, but if I were to choose to smoke weed and sit around and do nothing all day, how is that anyone else's business but mine as long as I'm making my own money, not a public health concern, and not driving around high?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 22, 2010)

Dale Mabry said:


> I really don't understand why people give a shit what other people do that has no direct impact on their life.  I choose to ingest marijuana cause I like to, not because I need it, but do most people need alcohol?  Some people choose to drink because they like to, some people choose to overeat because they like to, some people choose other avenues.  I agree a vast majority of the people who do it plop on a couch and accomplish nothing, but if I were to choose to smoke weed and sit around and do nothing all day, how is that anyone else's business but mine as long as I'm making my own money, not a public health concern, and not driving around high?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 22, 2010)

i thinks it's a personal choice but if i didn't like pot and every time i wanted to do something with a friend they were smoking it or bringing it to smoke while we went to do something or i could never hang out with them at their house when they didn't smoke it while i was there i'd be disgusted. not that they use it but they can't seem to do anything without it. seems like the issue here and the simple solution is get new friends. 

also i'm not sure but i think AKIRA is a security guard and maybe getting busted for what his friend is doing or has in his car would be an issue with his job? if that is the case what they do can have a direct influence on his life. get friends that respect you and you can respect. you will NEVER convince someone that doesn't want to be convinced no matter how good or true or reasonable your argument is. 

and AKIRA, Tess isn't the only one i defend on here. people have asked me why the fuck i bother defending you when i have. there were a few incidents one i remember off the top of me head is someone shitting on you and calling you stupid an me saying something like stupid would be them saying the shit they were spewing to your face. get off the bs of mommy to the rescue i'm not your mommy but i spoke up and shit on your advesaries before too.the point isn't a blood tie just people shitting on forum members just to be a cunt about something.  if i was in a room full of strangers and someone was being a twat i'd say don't be a twat. just my nature.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> if i was in a room full of strangers and someone was being a twat i'd say don't be a twat. just my nature.



I've been on both sides of LW's wrath. it makes life interesting.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2010)

Little Wing is rational, but more importantly, a genuinely nice person.

She'll shit on me for not being a pet lover, but then help me get laid by finding obscure Hinge items that have since been discontinued at Nordstrom.

God, love her.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2010)

Can't we all just get high and get along?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 22, 2010)

^^^exactly what i was going to post, can't we all get along. and also LW acussed me of being retarded once and i still love her cause i know that she is good hearted and a pet lover like me. Oh and i just rolled six beans for my golf outing on friday, not cause i need to get high to have fun, it just seems to work out that way.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2010)

SYN said:


> What do you think I asked her to come jump on your ass with me?  I think not.  If your mom came on this forum and started bitching at me how would you feel?  Would you say "yea mom get her" or would you feel embarrassed?   Take a wild guess on how it makes me feel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Little Wing is rational, but more importantly, a genuinely nice person.
> 
> She'll shit on me for not being a pet lover, but then help me get laid by finding obscure Hinge items that have since been discontinued at Nordstrom.
> 
> God, love her.



Ive never really disliked her.  She was a friend on Myspace years back.  Buuuut an old member used to say she jumped in whenever her kid was going rampart on this forum.  And she jumped in every single time.  She still does.  The old member was named Tough Old Man or Guy.  When he pointed out this behavior, I didnt care cuz its just a forum.  Now I see it.  Just a specific observation.  What I eventually found funny is that I know its a forum, I know its not a big deal, I know I wont meet anyone on here, yet everyone knows everything, but LW still has to jump in.  Why?  Feeding boredom?  Just let her do her thing on her own.  What could happen?

I come on here to feed boredom.  I worked today and now its nighttime so I am on here to pass the time.  I may seem to care about the arguments I get on here, but the moment the real world comes calling, I lose interest in the feud.

I made a thread.  You all joined in.  I win.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 22, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Ive never really disliked her. She was a friend on Myspace years back. Buuuut an old member used to say she jumped in whenever her kid was going rampart on this forum. And she jumped in every single time. She still does. The old member was named Tough Old Man or Guy. When he pointed out this behavior, I didnt care cuz its just a forum. Now I see it. Just a specific observation. What I eventually found funny is that I know its a forum, I know its not a big deal, I know I wont meet anyone on here, yet everyone knows everything, but LW still has to jump in. Why? Feeding boredom? Just let her do her thing on her own. What could happen?
> 
> I come on here to feed boredom. I worked today and now its nighttime so I am on here to pass the time. I may seem to care about the arguments I get on here, but the moment the real world comes calling, I lose interest in the feud.
> 
> I made a thread. You all joined in. I win.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Ive never really disliked her.  She was a friend on Myspace years back.  Buuuut an old member used to say she jumped in whenever her kid was going rampart on this forum.  And she jumped in every single time.  She still does.  The old member was named Tough Old Man or Guy.  When he pointed out this behavior, I didnt care cuz its just a forum.  Now I see it.  Just a specific observation.  What I eventually found funny is that I know its a forum, I know its not a big deal, I know I wont meet anyone on here, yet everyone knows everything, but LW still has to jump in.  Why?  Feeding boredom?  Just let her do her thing on her own.  What could happen?
> 
> I come on here to feed boredom.  I worked today and now its nighttime so I am on here to pass the time.  I may seem to care about the arguments I get on here, but the moment the real world comes calling, I lose interest in the feud.
> 
> I made a thread.  You all joined in.  I win.



However annoying, it's the Motherly thing to do.  Personally, I don't think anybody is at fault here - it seems like the history between you three started up drama that had it been under any other login name wouldn't have happened.

I smoke pot regularly, but don't draw any similarities to what you were saying in prior.  After all of my obligations for the day are fulfilled, there is nothing better to me than coming home, getting a little high and doing the things I do to pass time until the next day.  This isn't an everyday occurrence nor would I want it to be, and it certainly isn't because I need it to function, but to me it just seems like the perfect addition to a relaxing night.


----------



## SYN (Sep 22, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Ive never really disliked her.  She was a friend on Myspace years back.  Buuuut an old member used to say she jumped in whenever her kid was going rampart on this forum.  And she jumped in every single time.  She still does.  The old member was named Tough Old Man or Guy.  When he pointed out this behavior, I didnt care cuz its just a forum.  Now I see it.  Just a specific observation.  What I eventually found funny is that I know its a forum, I know its not a big deal, I know I wont meet anyone on here, yet everyone knows everything, but LW still has to jump in.  Why?  Feeding boredom?  Just let her do her thing on her own.  What could happen?
> 
> I come on here to feed boredom.  I worked today and now its nighttime so I am on here to pass the time.  I may seem to care about the arguments I get on here, but the moment the real world comes calling, I lose interest in the feud.
> 
> I made a thread.  You all joined in.  I win.



Sure you do


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I made a poop.  You all joined in.  I win.



What?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 23, 2010)

thats it i'm taking my ball and going home screw u guy's i'm going home


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## SYN (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bio-chem (Sep 23, 2010)

well akira it seems that any good will you may have built here was completely killed in this thread. congratulations you are now a pariah over something really, really lame.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

The Situation said:


> thats it i'm taking my ball and going home screw u guy's i'm going home



Please leave the ball and a big sack of weed. Do not worry I am not going to smoke it I'm going to sell it to the moderators here.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> well akira it seems that any good will you may have built here was completely killed in this thread. congratulations you are now a pariah over something really, really lame.




AKIRA can be a jerk but a lot of posts on here show a very different  side of him too. not going to point them out but he's softer and more  caring about things than he seems if you read certain posts... and it's a forum, i don't care enough to maintain a mad. if i saw  him broke down on the road or something in real life and recognized him  i'd stop and help without hesitation and if he asked me for help with  something i'd help if i could. no one's perfect but there are a lot  worse assholes in the world than what he thinks of me or me him. this is  nothing. people have done a lot worse to me that disagree with me on a forum, take a jab via font etc. it's not like he threw a puppy off a cliff or something.  

and the thread wasn't a total loss. people are opinionated about the pot issue on both sides. i think he has lifelong friends maybe who he's having a hard time accepting their habits. i would too if i made plans to do something with a friend and they were drinking every single time. and i certainly wouldn't want to jeopardize my job or get a criminal record cuz someone couldn't give it a rest to hang out with me.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2010)

Theres nothing more dangerous than a momma bear protecting her cub.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> she jumped in whenever her kid was going rampart on this forum.



as i said i speak up for a lot of people here. in MY world you don't just stand there and spectate when someone you care about is getting pissed on. it doesn't matter who.





AKIRA said:


> Dont try to be coy with me.  Youre a bullshitting  hypocrite and I called you out on it.  Run with it.





Tryinhard said:


> Oh really drama queen? I am a hypocrite because  I am don't agree with abortion but like to eat animals?  hahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> You really are retarded





Little Wing said:


> Retarded would be you saying that to his face.



gee, why the fuck would i say that to Tryinhard ? are you my long lost son or something?  in families you always have people that piss you off. they are still family and it's just normal to growl at perceived threats against any of them from within or especially from without the pack. IM is sort of like a family to a lot of us. and you don't send family members into the gloomy dark forever banned lands of your ire unless they *really* fuck up. an internet spat hardly qualifies as *really* fucks up.


----------



## Rssmur (Sep 23, 2010)

Think I will sit back on this one, I guess everyoe can do what they like. However I gave up on weed a few months back, I'm 21 but it doesn't help when you are setting up a business, and now the business is set up, I want to have a 100% clear head, so I decided to quit.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> athey are still family and it's just normal to growl at perceived threats against any of them from within or especially from without the pack. IM is sort of like a family to a lot of us. and you don't send family members into the gloomy dark forever banned lands of your ire unless they *really* fuck up. an internet spat hardly qualifies as *really* fucks up.



truth


----------



## maniclion (Sep 23, 2010)

Rssmur said:


> Think I will sit back on this one, I guess everyoe can do what they like. However I gave up on weed a few months back, I'm 21 but it doesn't help when you are setting up a business, and now the business is set up, I want to have a 100% clear head, so I decided to quit.


That's one of the biggest myths I always hear from young entrepreneurs, I need to not drink or get high  so I can handle my business responsibly....but you know what I have seen those guys burn-out after a few years and then fall into a gutter of alcohol or drug abuse because they let the stress destroy them....Most of the successful business owners I know enjoy drinks at the end of the day, quite a few of them smoke weed and they persevere because they have stress relief strategies in place....


----------



## Rssmur (Sep 23, 2010)

maniclion said:


> That's one of the biggest myths I always hear from young entrepreneurs, I need to not drink or get high  so I can handle my business responsibly....but you know what I have seen those guys burn-out after a few years and then fall into a gutter of alcohol or drug abuse because they let the stress destroy them....Most of the successful business owners I know enjoy drinks at the end of the day, quite a few of them smoke weed and they persevere because they have stress relief strategies in place....



Very true, which is why I drink alcohol  I never said I didn't hahah  Weed used to be great though, maybe I'll get back into it one day.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2010)

Rssmur said:


> Very true, which is why I drink alcohol  I never said I didn't hahah  Weed used to be great though, maybe I'll get back into it one day.



just do it on your own. don't give in to peer pressure. do your thing when you want to and when you are ready. not when your peeps want you to.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

i think some people can be more productive on weed. if i smoked a joint my house would be ridiculously clean and cute by the time i went to bed. i clean like a motherfucker when i'm high because it makes me anxious it's not looking nice enough. i called it paranoia a shrink called it being conscientious.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Kill this thread


----------



## Billy Blackwell (Sep 23, 2010)

I know it might be an addicting habbit, and weed costs money.

I have hardly any money. There you go


----------



## KentDog (Sep 24, 2010)

Some comments by those who smoke pot reminds me of some of the reasons I smoke cigars. Granted, you can't bust out a joint and smoke with your co-workers or gift them like you can a cigar, but a good full-bodied cigar will "get me high" the same. Granted, this is coming from someone who does not smoke cigarettes, chew tobacco, or do any drugs.

Cigars have been my vice for the past few years. Anybody else here smoke cigars?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 24, 2010)

KentDog said:


> Some comments by those who smoke pot reminds me of some of the reasons I smoke cigars. Granted, you can't bust out a joint and smoke with your co-workers or gift them like you can a cigar, but a good full-bodied cigar will "get me high" the same. Granted, this is coming from someone who does not smoke cigarettes, chew tobacco, or do any drugs.
> 
> Cigars have been my vice for the past few years. Anybody else here smoke cigars?



I do on occasion. Maybe about once a month or so. I enjoy it but I try not to make a habit of it. Moderation.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 24, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I do on occasion. Maybe about once a month or so. I enjoy it but I try not to make a habit of it. Moderation.


Please see the new cigar thread!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 24, 2010)

KentDog said:


> Please see the new cigar thread!



Nice! 

Later you weed bitches! j/k.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 25, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> as i said i speak up for a lot of people here. in MY world you don't just stand there and spectate when someone you care about is getting pissed on. it doesn't matter who.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He like the uncle that half the family doesn't like to come to the family reunions and the other half like him for the fun of it just to see what he will do this time


----------



## vortrit (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## shikha1230 (Oct 4, 2010)

*those who do not smoke weed*

some are  addicted , some are not. different people have differences. for me, there are some who do not smoke weed because of reactions that allow listener or reader to be disappointed. people are scared of being "High" and not knowing the effects of it. the main reason why some of them do not smoke weed because of rumors that have been scattered that marijuana can damage brain cells. Yes it's true! and it is not a rumor. but somehow, weed can make you happy or sad. because of the effects that it brought. those who do not smoke weed is one way for a "Healthy Leaving" .


----------



## KelJu (Oct 4, 2010)

shikha1230 said:


> some are  addicted , some are not. different people have differences. for me, there are some who do not smoke weed because of reactions that allow listener or reader to be disappointed. people are scared of being "High" and not knowing the effects of it. the main reason why some of them do not smoke weed because of rumors that have been scattered that marijuana *can damage brain cells. Yes it's true!* and it is not a rumor. but somehow, weed can make you happy or sad. because of the effects that it brought. those who do not smoke weed is one way for a "Healthy Leaving" .



That is bullshit, and your grasp of language is typical of the kind of person who would say this. 

To cause brain cell damage, researchers had to give monkeys 200 times the average dose. Consider that is relative to 300-400 joints per day. That study was also funded by the government over 25 years ago. 

The study was replicated numerous times recently adjusting the intake to the equivalent of 4 joints per day for 8 months. 

The results are as follows:



> In the most recently published study, rhesus monkeys were exposed through face-mask inhalation to the smoke equivalent of four to five joints per day for one year. When sacrificed seven months later, there was no observed alteration of hippocampal architecture, cell size, cell number, or synaptic configuration. The authors conclude:
> 
> "while behavioral and neuroendocrinal effects are observed during marijuana smoke exposure in the monkey, residual neuropathological and neurochemical effects of marijuana exposure were not observed seven months after the year-long marijuana smoke regimen." 53
> 
> ...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 4, 2010)

shikha1230 said:


> some are  addicted , some are not. different people have differences. for me, there are some who do not smoke weed because of reactions that allow listener or reader to be disappointed. people are scared of being "High" and not knowing the effects of it. the main reason why some of them do not smoke weed because of rumors that have been scattered that marijuana can damage brain cells. Yes it's true! and it is not a rumor. but somehow, weed can make you happy or sad. because of the effects that it brought. those who do not smoke weed is one way for a "Healthy Leaving" .



Can't wait for post # 2


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 4, 2010)

I respect my brain as well as my body!!!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 4, 2010)

shikha1230 said:


> some are  addicted , some are not. different people have differences. for me, there are some who do not smoke weed because of reactions that allow listener or reader to be disappointed. people are scared of being "High" and not knowing the effects of it. the main reason why some of them do not smoke weed because of rumors that have been scattered that marijuana can damage brain cells. Yes it's true! and it is not a rumor. but somehow, weed can make you happy or sad. because of the effects that it brought. those who do not smoke weed is one way for a "Healthy Leaving" .


I'd like to see your "healthy filipina ass leaving" and we'd love to see you go...Where'd you get your research?  'Reefer Madness'?


----------



## SYN (Oct 8, 2010)

YouTube Video











Pretty general, but there are some interesting little tid bits.


----------



## ATyler (Oct 8, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> To be honest, I've never had the desire to. Same way I don't really find drinking that entertaining. I'd rather go experience something or do something than sit on a couch drunk or stoned.


 
I agree with half of what you said. Getting drunk or stoned and sitting on a couch is not fun but getting drunk and/or stoned and then experiencing something most of the time is way better then experiencing it sober


----------



## LAM (Oct 8, 2010)

every couple of years I will take time off from toking from say 6-12 months this usually coincides with a very intense period of training.  being sober and experiencing "reality" day-n-out is highly overrated.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 8, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I'd like to see your "healthy filipina ass leaving" and we'd love to see you go...Where'd you get your research? 'Reefer Madness'?


 
funny most filipina have low moral standards and party alot.Exception is the Educated one's that have some sort of wealth.see it first had just like u man
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on a Side note the LBFM are a good way to waste some time


----------



## maniclion (Oct 8, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> funny most filipina have low moral standards and party alot.Exception is the Educated one's that have some sort of wealth.see it first had just like u man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Low Body Fat Men?  I don't know what you're idea of fun is but I'll stick with the super horny asiatic women with a hint of latina....


----------

